# Stay Hungry, Thai style



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

I don’t know what’s going on in this picture, but I immediately thought of _Stay Hungry_, one of Arnold Schwarzenegger’s early films. Jeff Bridges plays the scion of an aristocratic southern family who joins a syndicate trying to secretly acquire a large tract of land to develop it into some sort of commercial paradise. Jeff’s task is to buy a building owned by the crusty proprietor of a gym, who is training a young body builder played by Schwarzenegger for an upcoming competition and is adamant about not selling his building. 

I can imagine a tale of intrigue and strong-arm tactics. Somebody wants to build something big, but a couple of small business owners hold out. They want more money. Possibly just a fair price for their property, or maybe they think it’s their chance to cash in their chips and retire and are holding out for top dollar. Instead the other land owners demolish all the adjoining buildings, removing common walls, leaving the two buildings uninhabitable, forcing the owners to close shop and vacate. Now they can have the buildings condemned and pick them up for a fraction of their former value. 

Or maybe the demolition crew forgot they were supposed to tear down _all_ the buildings on the block.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Looks like Kabul or Peshawar!


----------

